# Went over to the dark side. Pics of my new DD.



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

2006 Audi S4. I still have my beloved E39 but just picked this up Friday and now have two loves in my garage.  Here are a few pics just for fun. Enjoy!


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice car Mack, GL with it.
Myself, never been a fan of VW with Olympic circles


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Haha understand but if you ever drive one, you'll know.


----------



## edjack (May 22, 2007)

If you think the Bimmer is a money pit, wait until the Audi starts falling apart!

In order to change the timing belt, you must first remove the front bumper. Replace the water pump at the same time.


----------



## JimLev (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck with it Mack, it's sure is faster than your 525.
A friend has an R6 450HP, he's looking to unload it for something that is less expensive to maintain.
The S4 shouldn't be as bad of a money pit as his R6.


----------



## CoreyMNK (Aug 2, 2009)

AHHHH B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. CAR 
I love Audi lol
Looks sick man!


----------



## 540nj (Oct 17, 2003)

My friend has two S4s - one to drive while the other one is in the shop (no joke!). They are mid 90s though. And it handles like a go kart when it's running right. A colleague has a S4 wagon 2006?, and he loves it.

dave
03 540i6


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

540nj said:


> My friend has two S4s - one to drive while the other one is in the shop (no joke!). They are mid 90s though. And it handles like a go kart when it's running right. A colleague has a S4 wagon 2006?, and he loves it.
> 
> dave
> 03 540i6


LOL I got my S4 to drive while my bimmer is in the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## tmvE39/E53/Z32 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am jealous of them both. You have good taste in car. Is there any E39 club here in Atl, Mack?


----------



## bricas45 (Jan 28, 2009)

But they look so nice!

Engine photos?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I haven't taken any engine pics yet but those 8 cylinders are damn pretty. Need to get some interior photos too of the Recaro's. Super comfortable seats with great support. 

Hey TMV no ATL clubs perse that I know of but we have 4ngiefest here every year. I think it's usually in March timeframe. PM me for more info as I usually go and it's a blast!


----------



## juanchi93 (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the way Audi's look and perform but there are far worse maintain then a BMW. I've had my 540 for 4years left me stranded once radiator hose, my fault I should have changed it. I got a new hose, I was good to go. I've known people with audi's and VW nice cars, but get ready for some headache's unless you plan on not holding on to it for the long hual.


----------



## 530iman (Mar 7, 2010)

The Audi is sweet, I guess the 550i lost the debate,lol. I love Audi's, are those BBS's wheels, I recall you lloking at the 550 and a SAAB. Nice choice.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Guys, I've done my research, I'm aware of possible maintenance issues. For now, I'll continue to enjoy this beauty inside and out. The ride is just amazing and I could not be happier. My E39 is still my baby though


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

530iman said:


> The Audi is sweet, I guess the 550i lost the debate,lol. I love Audi's, are those BBS's wheels, I recall you lloking at the 550 and a SAAB. Nice choice.


Thanks bro. The 550i Sport was incredibly tempting. I'm still not 100% sure I made the right choice but whatever the case I saved about $15 G's so I can't complain. Cool thing is my buddy in Charlotte just bought a carbon black 2008 550i Sport so I'll be enjoying that as soon as he visits and can't wait.

The Audi's are compelling. I encourage everyone on here to test drive an S-Line Audi and not come away impressed. They are definitely sweet.


----------



## 530iman (Mar 7, 2010)

Mack said:


> Thanks bro. The 550i Sport was incredibly tempting. I'm still not 100% sure I made the right choice but whatever the case I saved about $15 G's so I can't complain. Cool thing is my buddy in Charlotte just bought a carbon black 2008 550i Sport so I'll be enjoying that as soon as he visits and can't wait.
> 
> The Audi's are compelling. I encourage everyone on here to test drive an S-Line Audi and not come away impressed. They are definitely sweet.


Saving 15 grand and getting that sweet ride, you made the right choice. Edit, 340 horses and a six speed tranny, damn good pick.


----------



## aspensilver540 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mack, any comparisons for us? I have never driven an audi. Nice ride! Congrats


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## champaign777 (Nov 2, 2009)

doru said:


> Nice car Mack, GL with it.
> Myself, never been a fan of VW with Olympic circles


Doru
Is it you ? so much sarkazm from so sweet guy, the good thing Mack didnt buy a VW !


----------



## juanchi93 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mack said:


> Thanks bro. The 550i Sport was incredibly tempting. I'm still not 100% sure I made the right choice but whatever the case I saved about $15 G's so I can't complain. Cool thing is my buddy in Charlotte just bought a carbon black 2008 550i Sport so I'll be enjoying that as soon as he visits and can't wait.
> 
> The Audi's are compelling. I encourage everyone on here to test drive an S-Line Audi and not come away impressed. They are definitely sweet.


I have driven a S4 I can vouch that its a blast to drive! super fast great handling!. I was just scared of maintaining it but yeahh the ride is def very very good.:thumbup:


----------



## E39_Ryda (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet ride!!!! I just wish the side mirrors were the same color as the rest of the car. What mods are you planning for it?


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

edjack said:


> If you think the Bimmer is a money pit, wait until the Audi starts falling apart!
> 
> In order to change the timing belt, you must first remove the front bumper. Replace the water pump at the same time.


Love the S4, beautiful car. I would have killed for an Avant version when they were making those.

It's true about the timing belt though. I had an allroad and went through it. $2600.

If you have an Audi indie who understands the car, you can do fine. There are tons of S4s from that design generation driving around here, and I mean that positively.


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats Mac!


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Sweet ride. She's not as nice looking as your other mistress, but she'll do! When should we be expecting a comparo?


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

POof540i said:


> Sweet ride. She's not as nice looking as your other mistress, but she'll do! When should we be expecting a comparo?


There are bad cars, ok cars, good cars, exelent cars and THEN there is E39.
So not sure what comparasing you're talking about...


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Mack said:


> LOL I got my S4 to drive while my bimmer is in the shop. :thumbup:


 

And vice-versa, you might add. More versa than vice, not now, but in the near future. I hope not though, I always liked your style. Why didn't you wait a bit for the f10? I heard really good things about the 535 and the the 550 (both f10)




champaign777 said:


> Doru





champaign777 said:


> Is it you ? so much sarkazm from so sweet guy, the good thing Mack didnt buy a VW !




No such thing as srkz... The outside and inside of the new generation Audi is outstanding - I am compelled to call them the leader of interior & exterior car styling. No joke.
Test drove an A4 a few months back, didn't like it. I have no idea how the S drives, never had a chance to try one out. Know a few people who have them and quite a few had some very unexpected breakdowns. the worst it semed to be those very nice LED lights that failed on each and everyone of them. Then some other electrical problems, where the FSU is a joke in comparison. Not saying that everyone of them is like that, but enough to keep me very, very far away from the Olympic circles.


----------



## Josh P. (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn Mack, I was sure you'd go for a Merc. So now you have three cars, or did you sell that POS Maxima? (j/k) Or was it an Altima?

Glad you still have the E39. Will be interesting to hear your comparison...granted, the Audi is newer and a bigger motor, but still. 

Gas must be cheap down there, cause that thing will suck it down...


----------



## aspensilver540 (Oct 13, 2011)

doru said:


> Test drove an A4 a few months back, didn't like it. I have no idea how the S drives, never had a chance to try one out. Know a few people who have them and quite a few had some very unexpected breakdowns. the worst it semed to be those very nice LED lights that failed on each and everyone of them. Then some other electrical problems, where the FSU is a joke in comparison. Not saying that everyone of them is like that, but enough to keep me very, very far away from the Olympic circles.


Can't you make a similar paragraph about problems with the E39 though? Maybe you are just used to the problems, or them being known to you makes it more manageable. Or are the Audi parts really expensive?


----------



## NoWayJose (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulation on the a4 they are great cars my buddy has one and it drives and handles great. Just don't forget about us now lol


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

aspensilver540 said:


> Can't you make a similar paragraph about problems with the E39 though? Maybe you are just used to the problems, or them being known to you makes it more manageable. Or are the Audi parts really expensive?


 
My car has almost 9 years and about 94k miles.
What failed was the DISA, IHKA panel, CCV, FSU, suspensions and the steering rack. The DISA & suspensions (shocks & struts) were not covered under warranty. Then brakes & regular oil & filter changes. Plus a double ATF & filter change, fuel filter change, sparks and a set of failed injectors. New control & thrust arms, new O2 sensors a while ago.
Cooling was preventative. Not much trouble beside this.
Seems like a decent list, but quite a few parts could have lasted longer if I wanted. Not sure what the life expectancy is for similar parts on other makes, whichever you want to chose.


----------



## Rami2001 (Dec 5, 2010)

It look sweet! Great choice too, Mack! I always loved the S4 over all Audis. You might wanna black out the chrome window trim, and you'll be all set. Good luck with it.


----------



## bricas45 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohhhh the critics but you knew this would happen on a BMW site. I have to say congrats on the purchase. I LOVE the s4 this is the v8 model right? They switched to the v6 supercharged at some point.


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

Me Likey!!!!!!!


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

bricas45 said:


> Ohhhh the critics but you knew this would happen on a BMW site. I have to say congrats on the purchase. I LOVE the s4 this is the v8 model right? They switched to the v6 supercharged at some point.


Yep 4.2L v8. Incredibly strong. Mine is a B7 (2005.5 to 2008). In 2009 they went to 6 cyl SC (B8). Sweet for sure but wow I love the v8 and yes it drinks gas like a sailor drinks rum. I knew some haters would come out and I don't blame anyone. Just thought I'd share regardless.



Rami2001 said:


> It look sweet! Great choice too, Mack! I always loved the S4 over all Audis. You might wanna black out the chrome window trim, and you'll be all set. Good luck with it.


I'm torn on the shadowline. I will probably eventually do it but oddly not many on the Audi forums are doing it. Also it kinda goes with the brushed aluminum mirors. My smoked side markers and such come in today and the pearl black RS4 grill looks incredibly sweet.

Two biggest complaints when reading endless reviews of this car were spot on. Not great gas mileage combined with a relatively small fuel tank (13gal if I'm not mistaken) makes for frequent fuel stops. Also the rear seats don't have much room. Fortunatey I care little about either. Thanks for all the props guys and I'm not going anywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## taggart (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful car! Audi seems to have less problems on their cars now based on my coworker's experience with her 2008 A4. 40k and no issues so far. Also remember the A8 still running on an empty tank during a Top Gear mileage test. Impressive stuff! Still like my E39 but the new Audis are tempting.


----------



## Spokane540ia (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a buddy who has an S4 and he is passionate about it! Great conversations 540/S4.
Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Danios (Dec 27, 2006)

Mack said:


> Thanks bro. The 550i Sport was incredibly tempting. I'm still not 100% sure I made the right choice but whatever the case I saved about $15 G's so I can't complain. Cool thing is my buddy in Charlotte just bought a carbon black 2008 550i Sport so I'll be enjoying that as soon as he visits and can't wait.
> 
> The Audi's are compelling. I encourage everyone on here to test drive an S-Line Audi and not come away impressed. They are definitely sweet.


100% true, I used to have one. Enjoy it! Amazing cars.


----------



## DinanBimmer (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always wanted an S4, such a beastly car. Love those bbs wheels.


----------



## Jason5driver (May 24, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## speedninja (Mar 13, 2010)

i was thinking bout getting an A6 but im still keeping my baby my e39...hmm and trading in my e60 for a land rover because im moving to the midwest


----------



## bobdmac (Feb 12, 2011)

speedninja said:


> i was thinking bout getting an A6 but im still keeping my baby my e39...hmm and trading in my e60 for a land rover because im moving to the midwest


Adding a Land Rover to your stable might qualify you as a glutton for punishment.


----------



## speedninja (Mar 13, 2010)

bobdmac said:


> Adding a Land Rover to your stable might qualify you as a glutton for punishment.


now why would you say im not driving the land rover its for my wife i can drive cars in snow its my favorite thing to do in the winter


----------



## bobdmac (Feb 12, 2011)

From people I know who have had Land Rovers, they come with more than their share of mechanical headaches.


----------



## jordon (Jul 4, 2011)

congrats on the purchase... seriously!
i have owned a few audi's in my day ('96 A4 2.8 quattro 5 spd manual, '03 A4 1.8T quattro avant 5 spd manual *stage 2+*, '00 S4 2.7T Biturbo 6 speed manual *stage 2*) and i will say that i loved every one of them. every so often i think about selling the 540i and getting another S4.
don't be afraid of the maintenance. it is not bad on the 4.2 V8. Enjoy!


----------



## DinanBimmer (Jun 24, 2011)

bobdmac said:


> From people I know who have had Land Rovers, they come with more than their share of mechanical headaches.


But they're amazing machines...


----------



## Dking078 (May 21, 2009)

As long as you keep the bimmer, it's all good!

Nice audi indeed.


----------



## KmanM3 (Sep 15, 2004)

Mack,

Did you use any Audi forums for your research? I am also contemplating this switch in the future but have never been able to find forums as active as this one for Audis.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey man. I've been hanging out at the http://www.audizine.com/ forums in the B6/B7 S4/RS4 section. I'mon there as mlittleton. Not quite as active as here at Bimmerfest but pretty decent and I've already gotten quite a bit of feedback for questions posted regarding wheels, brakes etc. overthere. I'm really loving the S4. It's amazing!


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Mack, beautiful car.
What's the feedback over there on electronic glitches? How do they they cope with DIY's?
As I said, Audi is the leader in car styling. Best all around in and out forms.
Leery to jump on one myself though...


----------



## jordon (Jul 4, 2011)

Mack said:


> Hey man. I've been hanging out at the http://www.audizine.com/ forums in the B6/B7 S4/RS4 section. I'mon there as mlittleton. Not quite as active as here at Bimmerfest but pretty decent and I've already gotten quite a bit of feedback for questions posted regarding wheels, brakes etc. overthere. I'm really loving the S4. It's amazing!


I would actually say that audizine is busier than here, when comparing equivalent forums... The E39 forum here should be compared to the B5 forum there, and the B6/B7 forum there would be like the E60 forum here. I used to be quite active there and in the B5 and B6 forums there are a lot of DIYs.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually that sounds pretty accurate. I haven't veered out of the B6/B7 forums that much but have touched in on the E60 forums here and would tend to agree with you Jordan. 

Doru I haven't yet seen much in the way of electronic glitches so I'll keep my fingers crossed. I was a bit unlucky that the previous owner did not do the 55k maintenance on the car but fortunately I can DIY quite a bit of it myself so that is good. Like any decent german sports car there will be some upcoming maintenance that needs to take place but that is to be expected though so far there has been narry a CEL or trouble, knock on wood! Except for this idiot chick that "bumped" me in the starbucks drive through last week. Car is in the shop getting the rear bumper repaired now. Which means I'm driving the bimmer exclusively this week and lovin' it! :thumbup:


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh! You have those people too, who don't care about other people's cars... Like hitting the doors in the parkade, pushing you in the drive-through lines....noice!!!


----------



## mike530ia (Mar 3, 2009)

Mack, your taste in mods seems to only be rivaled by your taste in cars! Excellent choice on your new Audi. I'm not really a fan of BMW's new styling, even the F10, so an S4 or an RS4 is next on the list.


----------



## DinanBimmer (Jun 24, 2011)

doru said:


> Oh! You have those people too, who don't care about other people's cars... Like hitting the doors in the parkade, pushing you in the drive-through lines....noice!!!


I can't stand people who don't have respect for others belongings. Or people who don't take care of their own belongings, it's just sad. :tsk:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

mike530ia said:


> Mack, your taste in mods seems to only be rivaled by your taste in cars! Excellent choice on your new Audi. I'm not really a fan of BMW's new styling, even the F10, so an S4 or an RS4 is next on the list.


Thank you kind sir! Yes the RS4 is an insane beast! Very rare and a bit too rich for my blood so I just admire from a distance


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

A few interior shots just for fun.









































































And this one I played with using Snapseed on the iPad2.


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks gorgeous Mack, but you always had good taste.
Good to see you around once in a while (guess you're busy now on the Audizine forum, or whichever you're in)?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL thanks bro. I'm still lurking around here. Just had some work done on the Bizzy and she's looking really good too. New R1 concept drilled rotors, Hawk Ceramic pads and fianlly completed the under parts of the MSport bumper. It's nice stepping out into the garage and having choices. Yeah I've been hangin out at Audizine quite a bit and they are treating me pretty good over there.


----------



## aspensilver540 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ya I always end up liking everything Mack does 
Interior is cool. Did it come like that, CF trim? It looks great.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks bro, appreciate that. The CF interior is stock and was an upgrade over the standard brushed aluminum that came with the previous owners choice of the premium package. REALLY rare to find too. I would have preferred Grey exterior but this one had 100% of the option I wanted so figured I could go with black.

Also just ordered these wheels yesterday. Should have 'em on by late next week.


----------



## Albo (Apr 13, 2004)

Not bad...not bad at all, but I have to interject....that is not the "Dark Side". The "Dark Side" is Mercedes Benz.... Audi is more like the Tatooine...neutral...away from the republic....but harboring all sorts of nefarious creatures.


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Didn't know you were from ga. What part?


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mack said:


> LOL thanks bro. I'm still lurking around here. Just had some work done on the Bizzy and she's looking really good too. New R1 concept drilled rotors, Hawk Ceramic pads and fianlly completed the under parts of the MSport bumper. It's nice stepping out into the garage and having choices. Yeah I've been hangin out at Audizine quite a bit and they are treating me pretty good over there.


I also have the r1 rotors (drilled and slotted) with hawk hps on the e39. Have you noticed lots of noise when coming to a stop?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Albo said:


> Not bad...not bad at all, but I have to interject....that is not the "Dark Side". The "Dark Side" is Mercedes Benz.... Audi is more like the Tatooine...neutral...away from the republic....but harboring all sorts of nefarious creatures.


Very true. I was looking hard at the E350 with AMG sport package also but after test driving the S4 I was SOLD! Cheaper + Faster + v8? No brainer.



carlova78 said:


> Didn't know you were from ga. What part?


I live in Smyrna. Hoping to get a few of us together this year for 4ngiefest in March. Give me a shout if you're interested.



carlova78 said:


> I also have the r1 rotors (drilled and slotted) with hawk hps on the e39. Have you noticed lots of noise when coming to a stop?


Not yet but haven't driven it too much for obvious reasons. Actually have to take it back in to my indie since I got new ECS SS brake lines installed at the same time and a fluid flush and I can feel there is still air in the lines and it needs to be re-bled. I'll let you know if I notice anything out of what though. If you did the work yourself did you use the anti-squeel gel on your pads during install?


----------



## Rami2001 (Dec 5, 2010)

What a beautiful machine! It's looks absolutely gorgeous! Great taste you have, Mack. Also greet choice on the upcoming wheels. They look sick! :cheers:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Rami2001 said:


> What a beautiful machine! It's looks absolutely gorgeous! Great taste you have, Mack. Also greet choice on the upcoming wheels. They look sick! :cheers:


Big thanks bro! :thumbup:


----------



## aa240sx (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Nice ride Mack! I don't think you punked out at all BTW getting the Audi. Heck, I keep an 04 E320 Wagon just because it carries more of the utility duties for the family. Plus, it's reliable as F***, IMHO. Anyway, glad you're still keeping the 525I around. There seems to be too few of us on these boards.

You've been a real contributor to these forums, so I'm sure Audizine will also appreciate having you around too.


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Where are you getting work done on the bimmer?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Some new goodies. 
---


----------



## bricas45 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mack said:


> Some new goodies.
> ---


Looks so nice!!


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks sweet Mack!


----------



## NoWayJose (Mar 18, 2010)

what a big difference changing the wheels did :thumbup:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I put the stock BBS CH's on craigslist and they sold in less than 24hrs. Apparently they are pretty hot with the VW/Audi crowd.


----------



## 02540iguy (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats. Sweet ride. I had the pleasure of driving on about 5 years ago and oh the power.


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

You always had taste Mack. Your ride looks very very nice.
What do you think of the new F30? - Here. Then select the sport line.

Looks like modern e39, and the sport F30 eats the 540 for lunch.
It's as roomy as the e39 inside if not more, has a bigger trunk space than the e39 and the interior and exterior are absolutely gorgeous.

I have the same feeling about this car, as I had about the e39 about 12-15 years ago. Now I need the $$$....


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks bro. I actually REALLY dig the new F30. I'm very impressed inside and out. They aren't cheap of course as you mentioned but wow, BMW has really stepped it up. Now I can't speak to the maint etc. for these but I'm sure news and experience with that will come out in due time. Heck even the new 328 is throwing out some impressive #'s.


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah... that new F30 sport - the only one with i6 engine (bi-turbo) makes my mouth watering... I don't think you would want a used one, but that's what people said back in the days about the e39....
Anyways, until then, enjoy your new ride. Looks much better than the e39......:beerchug:


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

I like your S4 - enjoy you're freedom - drive what suits you!!

Very, very nice photography by the way!


----------



## LalaRay (Dec 24, 2011)

doru said:


> Myself, never been a fan of VW with Olympic circles


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i Thought it was just me that thought that


----------



## Jason5driver (May 24, 2007)

What happened to the 5...?
Did you sell it?
Too bad the S4 is an auto...
However, I wouldn't kick it out of the bed for eating cookies...!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Mack said:


> 2006 Audi S4. I still have my beloved E39 but just picked this up Friday and now have two loves in my garage.  Here are a few pics just for fun. Enjoy!


Why is this here? What's the point?


----------



## aspensilver540 (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW those wheels make it look 10x better, looks great mack


----------



## LalaRay (Dec 24, 2011)

ProRail said:


> Why is this here? What's the point?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DinanBimmer (Jun 24, 2011)

The new wheels are a massive improvement on the looks. Those BBS CHs would definitely look better on an E39 IMO, in fact those are my dream wheels for my car.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks bro. I like the CH's quite a bit also but just felt they weren't right for this car. They grew on me quite a bit though for the few months I had 'em on. Thanks Aspen!

Jason LMAO! TOo funny bro. I still have the Bizzy but I'm thinking I may sell it come spring. I know I'll never get what I got into it or even close but it's literally 100% right now. Runs good, drives good, looks good (IMHO anyways) with every tasteful upgrade I wanted and felt good about. I'll be looking to sell her to a true enthusiast soon and will dearly miss her


----------



## BigCo540i (Jul 2, 2007)

I shouldn't have to be subjected to those pics on a BMW forum... Where are the moderators?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Lmao!!


----------



## Jason5driver (May 24, 2007)

I need some sound-clips/ video of Mack abusing the Audi...!


----------



## BigCo540i (Jul 2, 2007)

I must admit that it looks sweet though.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Mack said:


> I still have the Bizzy but I'm thinking I may sell it come spring... I'll be looking to sell her to a true enthusiast soon and will dearly miss her


Say it ain't so Mack!!! I'm starting an online petition for you to keep the Bizzy.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

lot's of choices out there!
Life is short so enjoy!


----------



## DHoang (Dec 26, 2008)

Mack said:


> Thanks bro. I actually REALLY dig the new F30. I'm very impressed inside and out. *They aren't cheap of course* as you mentioned but wow, BMW has really stepped it up. Now I can't speak to the maint etc. for these but I'm sure news and experience with that will come out in due time. Heck even the new 328 is throwing out some impressive #'s.


Did you know that the base cost for a 335i F30 @ $43k is only $3k more than a base '98-00 e39 528i? But look at what $3k gets you...300hp/300tq vs. 200hp/190-206tq, 0-60mph @ 5.3s vs. 7.0s, 17" wheels vs. 15", sunroof (stnd) vs. none (option). If you factor in the value of money increasing incrementally over the past 12 yrs, that $3k increase for the F30 is basically inflationary. Thus, you're getting a HUGE bump in performance, safety, styling, computing power, handling, and quality as you buy the F30.

The new F30 has EVERYTHING going in its favor over the dinosaur E39, price comparison-wise.


----------



## golferjohnm (Feb 21, 2010)

DHoang said:


> Did you know that the base cost for a 335i F30 @ $43k is only $3k more than a base '98-00 e39 528i? But look at what $3k gets you...300hp/300tq vs. 200hp/190-206tq, 0-60mph @ 5.3s vs. 7.0s, 17" wheels vs. 15", sunroof (stnd) vs. none (option). If you factor in the value of money increasing incrementally over the past 12 yrs, that $3k increase for the F30 is basically inflationary. Thus, you're getting a HUGE bump in performance, safety, styling, computing power, handling, and quality as you buy the F30.
> 
> The new F30 has EVERYTHING going in its favor over the dinosaur E39, price comparison-wise.


Same conclusion I just came-to...it's time to off the '01 X5 and the 335i Coupe will soon be the missus' mistress...I'm sure I'll be the chamber jockey from time-to-time.

Mack's new Audi is 100% sweet and it'd be right up there if the F30 wasn't so much of a drool machine :rofl:


----------



## DinanBimmer (Jun 24, 2011)

golferjohnm said:


> Same conclusion I just came-to...it's time to off the '01 X5 and the 335i Coupe will soon be the missus' mistress...I'm sure I'll be the chamber jockey from time-to-time.
> 
> Mack's new Audi is 100% sweet and it'd be right up there if the F30 wasn't so much of a drool machine :rofl:


Good decision, the e53 X5 sucks down gas and eats tires for breakfast. The 4.8 version is too sexy to hate though.


----------



## GSXRYDER (Dec 31, 2007)

Mack said:


> 2006 Audi S4. I still have my beloved E39 but just picked this up Friday and now have two loves in my garage.


See you have the right equipment so when it breaks you can just bury it!:thumbup:

nice car...


----------



## terrystu (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, Mack - talk about the "dark side", I just bought an E60 535 touring. I had planned to sell the E39 but now having "seller's remorse", don't know if I can pull the trigger. (wife may have some input there!)
Anyway I'll still have my E24-M to play with.
Good luck with the new wheels - be sure and be nice to your mechanic!


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

POof540i said:


> Say it ain't so Mack!!! I'm starting an online petition for you to keep the Bizzy.


Maybe start a paypal fund. If you can come up with $12g's to send me then I'll keep the bizzy 



golferjohnm said:


> Same conclusion I just came-to...it's time to off the '01 X5 and the 335i Coupe will soon be the missus' mistress...I'm sure I'll be the chamber jockey from time-to-time.
> 
> Mack's new Audi is 100% sweet and it'd be right up there if the F30 wasn't so much of a drool machine :rofl:


Amen brother!



GSXRYDER said:


> See you have the right equipment so when it breaks you can just bury it!:thumbup:
> 
> nice car...


Haha good one. Hopefully won't have to consider this option anytime soon!



terrystu said:


> Hey, Mack - talk about the "dark side", I just bought an E60 535 touring. I had planned to sell the E39 but now having "seller's remorse", don't know if I can pull the trigger. (wife may have some input there!)
> Anyway I'll still have my E24-M to play with.
> Good luck with the new wheels - be sure and be nice to your mechanic!


Mmmmmm VERY nice car bro. Love the E24 M. Very sweet. And yeah, Audi maintenance is NOT cheap for sure. Already had to do some regular maintenance when I lost my belt. Did the tensioner pulleys, battery etc. Never cheap work since the entire front end has to come off to do anything. Well worth it all though.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Here comes a hater...

I had the B5 platform S4 and that was an amazing car. I had mine modified. When the B6 came out, I was really looking forward to it V8 and all. Then I drove it...

No thanks. Nose heavy, slow, bloated. I can only imagine with auto. My buddy did make the plunge and hated it after a while. You get 16 mpg on a good day?

RS4 is a different story...great car...in some way similar to my old E90 M3 but still very different. Audi RS line is pretty outstanding... 

Re: the V8 S4...to each their own...drive it in good health

I do like the current model though but it is very subtle. Drives nice.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

DinanBimmer said:


> Good decision, the e53 X5 sucks down gas and eats tires for breakfast.


LOL. I had an E53 for 90,000 miles. It had two sets of tires on it, ever. And I put the second set on at 70,000.

I guess everyone has their own experience.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Driven four F30s. I cannot see getting one unless they improve the suspension and steering. I am now actively shopping for an e46 zhp, possibly m3 e90 and this week I drove the Golf R. Gotta say I hate VW but felt that car was much better than the F30. Really fun and the price makes sense given the performance and potential.


----------

